
Show HN: Hydra OMS – First open-source order management system - dkoplovich
http://www.hydra-oms.com/
======
dkoplovich
Hey everybody!

Hydra OMS is an open source application for managing service/job orders and
business processes. It is intended for use in companies and automates their
complex and/or frequently changing business processes.

Nowadays companies often face hundreds or even thousands of service orders
every month. These orders are usually executed by complex, ever changing
business processes with a lot of people and applications involved. This may
result in quality issues.

Hydra OMS allows companies to automate their order execution, build powerful
business process models with ISO standardized BPMN 2.0 and provide employees
with a user-friendly order execution wizard. And last but not least –
customization: Hydra OMS can be easily integrated with third-party software.

